# GT Zaskar Schaltauge -  "Reparatur"



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Februar 2010)

Mein erster Beitrag hier im GT Unterforum 

Bei der Suche nach einer Gabel für mein 91iger Zaskar bin ich hier über diesen 92iger Zaskarrahmen gestolpert:





Der Zustand war ganz passabel, relativ matt einziger richtiger Haken war das abgebrochene Schaltauge. Aber egal, ich brauchte die Gabel 

Als dann allles da war wollte ich eigentlich den Rahmen weiterverkaufen. Aber als dann Angebote wie 60 inklusive Versand  kamen dachte ich mir, dass kanns doch nicht sein.

Ein Austausch per Mail mit einem im Forum aktiven Rahmenbauer brachte für mich die Erkenntnis, dass ein Anschweissen eines neuen Schaltauges eine anschliesende Wärmebehandlung des Rahmens nach sich gezogen hätte. Das ist bei 6061 iger Alu recht schwierig da es wohl nicht viele Rahmenbauer mit einem Ofen für die erforderlichen hohen Temperaturen gibt.

Also habe ich mir mal die Schaltaugen meiner anderen Räder angeschaut und festgestellt, dass ein's von den alten Cannondale wohl recht gut passen würde.
Die Montage ist recht einfach, im Prinzip sind nur zwei Löcher zu bohren und am Schaltauge die obere Ecke an das GT anzupassen. 









Anschliesend hab ich das Schaltauge und den Rahmen noch poliert sowie mit neuen Decals versehen:





Und das Beste ist, dass er in der Nähe bleibt, mein Garagennachbar war sofort Feuer und Flamme 

Vielleicht hilfts ja dem ein oder anderen mit dem selben Problem weiter 
Mfg Frank


----------



## DefektesKind (15. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön gemacht und ist jetzt auf jeden Fall mehr wert als 60 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (15. Februar 2010)

sieht gut aus, aber gibts da jetz nich probleme mit der zentralität des hr?

und wie wärs gewesen das ausfallende so abzuschleifen/-fräsen, dass so ein späteres austauschbares ausfallende von gt passt?


----------



## epic2006 (15. Februar 2010)

Das sieht doch wieder gut aus und das mit der zentralen Position des HR sollte wohl bei einem 1mm Blech nicht das Problem darstellen.

Gut hinbekommen!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## gtbiker (15. Februar 2010)

Astreine Arbeit! 
Frank, vielleicht magst du noch ein Bild von der Rückseite des Schaltauges einstellen und auch noch schreiben, was für ein Schaltauge es genau ist (also für welche CDs es eigentlich ist)?
Ist eine sehr gute Lösung und vor allem; nicht nur bei GTs anzuwenden 
Danke!


----------



## tomasius (15. Februar 2010)

Schließe mich an, gute Idee! 
Es müsste ein Schaltauge aus dieser Zeit sein:






Bild von euphras

Habe ich übrigens auch noch hier rumfliegen.

Tom


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Februar 2010)

Ja, das Schaltauge ist von den ersten SM 1000/2000 Rahmen bis zum CAAD4 passend 
Ich denke auch das die geringe Blechstärke keine Probleme beim HR macht, ansonsten ist der Hinterbau eben asymetrisch wie bei Juchem


----------



## SixTimesNine (16. Februar 2010)

Eine wirklich hervorragende Idee.
Vielleicht wird diese "Hochzeit" von GT und CD auch endlich eine Befriedung im Forum herbeiführen. (Da ich bis heute die Aversion hinsichtlich Cannondale nie so recht verstanden habe)

That´s all Folks


----------



## gtbiker (16. Februar 2010)

Auf der Rückseite könnte man doch noch ne halbkreisförmige Ausfräsung machen, damit die "Achsenabschlussmutter" plan am Rahmen aufliegt. Von der Stabilität her sollte es doch gehen. Dann muss man nicht mehr immer behaupten, einen Juchem-Hinterbau am Zaskar zu haben


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Auf der Rückseite könnte man doch noch ne halbkreisförmige Ausfräsung machen, damit die "Achsenabschlussmutter" plan am Rahmen aufliegt. Von der Stabilität her sollte es doch gehen.



Das ist allerding ne gute Idee  Ich hatte aber keine Problem ein normales HR einzusetzen


----------

